# Denon AVR1911 Receiver



## ramadugu (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi All
I looked at a deal which has Denon AVR1911 Receiver, Denon ASD11RK iPod Dock & KEF KHT1005.2BK Speaker System for $760. I tried to see if someone wrote a review or enquired about the receiver and the speaker system, but could not find (may be I was not very good!). The link for the deal is as follows:
http://www.6ave.com/shop/product.aspx?sku=CES1911-11-1005
What do you think about this receiver and the speaker system? Is it worth?
If there are some reviews on this product already on this forum, please point me to them.

Some more details of my TV:
LG 42'' LED backlit TV.
Room dimensions are 14'X16 or 18'.

Thanks for your time and consideration.


Sai


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Denon's not bad for an entry level receiver. Those speakers are ok for a small bedroom IMHO, however, not for the size room you have quoted


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am in complete agreement with Andre. What is your maximum budget?
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## ramadugu (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks to you and Andre
My budget is around $1200


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I would look at:
ONKYO HT-RC260 $340
Yambeka 5.1 speaker system $299
BIC Venturi V1220 Sub $180

$819 add shipping/tax..some cables if required. It "should" be under your price. I beleive there is a review at the shack on the Yambeka's


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm in complete agreement with the posts above, allthough it looks like a nice setup for a smaller room, at that price however i think you can do much better.:T


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm thinking a little outside the box, but for $1200, this would be my recommendation:

Onkyo TX-SR608 $349
Usher S-520 - 2 speakers $399
SVS Sub PB10-NSD $499

That would $1,250 so far. And it's missing 3 speakers. My thought would be to use whatever speakers you currently have laying around for the surrounds and skip the center for now. As funds permit, I'd buy more of the Ushers to fill out the speakers needed for surround sound. Granted, it's more than what you initially set out, but I think this system would blow your socks off and you'd be glad for spending a little more.


----------

